

$21tn: hoard hidden from taxman by global elite - nsns
http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2012/jul/21/global-elite-tax-offshore-economy

======
dscrd
"5 points". Figures. Everybody here wants to be part of that elite?

------
andrewfelix
While the rest of us tighten our belts...

------
pasbesoin
This is a simplification, but many of the same people "screaming" for
resources -- and for making public resources private -- in order to "expand"
their business, are actually in control of a vast sum of resources (not just
"cash", but the control that that cash and ownership represent) that they
refuse to use.

It really becomes about risk. Despite all their advantage, they don't want to
take the risk.

Or, looked at another way, these are _not_ the so-called risk takers and
innovators -- the "job creators" -- they sometimes claim to be.

When they do this latter, I simply experience another round of disgust over
the pervasive hypocrisy -- turned into outright lying -- in today's society.

